# Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?



## Herbboy (22. April 2014)

*Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Bei meinen Eltern geht seit heute das Festnetz nicht mehr - sie sind bei Netcologne, haben seit vielen Jahren IDSN und DSL per Telefonfestnetzleitung. Vor nem Jahr wurde der Vertrag erneuert inkl. neuem Router (AVM Fritzbox). Alle funktionierte stets bestens. Aber seit heute kommt zwar ein Freizeichen, aber wenn man gewählt hat kommt nach ner Weile nur ein Besetztzeichen. Wenn man meine Eltern anruft, kommt nach einer Weile "die Nummer ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar" - Internet aber geht problemlos...

 Von der Wand geht ein Kabel zum Splitter, in den Splitter geht der Stecker des NTBAs und der Stecker zur Fritzbox. Vom NTBA geht dann noch ein Stecker zu Fritzbox, an der wiederum das Telefon angeschlossen ist (die Fritzbox hat einen Anschluss für die typischen Telefonkabel-Stecker)

 Was kann da los sein? Ich habe schon mit dem Support telefoniert, der kommt auch nicht durch zu meinen Eltern - an sich wollten die nochmal anrufen, falls es nicht aus der Ferne zu regeln ist, wegen nem Techniker-Termin, aber jetzt isses schon fast 21h, und das Gespräch war gegen 14h. Bevor ich dann morgen nochmal anrufe, wollte ich wissen, was ich vlt. selber noch checken kann.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Ntba die grüne Led am leuchten? Wenn nicht Ntba mal direkt an die tae ob sie dann leuchtet. Sollte sie leuchten welche tk Anlage wird genutzt? Analog Wandler , fritzbox oder ISDN Telefon ?


----------



## mrfloppy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Ntba die grüne Led am leuchten? Wenn nicht Ntba mal direkt an die tae ob sie dann leuchtet. Sollte sie leuchten welche tk Anlage wird genutzt? Analog Wandler , fritzbox oder ISDN Telefon ?

Ok fritzbox. Also teste ob die grüne Led leuchtet. Sollte sie es tun dann schauen ob das y Kabel richtig im s0 des ntba s steckt. Ist die Led aus poste mal die DSL Werte , evtl läuft der Anschluß einbeinig


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Die LED leuchtete nicht, als der Service-Mitarbeiter mich danach fragte, dann hat er mich kurz weggedrückt, und die LED fing wieder an zu leuchten und bleib dann auch an. Die Kabel stecken so, wie sie seit ca nem Jahr stecken, und ich hab alle mal ab- und wieder angesteckt.

Das mit "einbeinig" hatte der Mitarbeiter auch gesagt - was bedeutet das?


Mir fiel eben noch ein: könnte das diese Betrugssache sein, die ein Fritzbox-Leck nutzt, oder betrifft das nur Anschlüsse mit VoIP-Festnetz? Ich denke zwar nicht, dass das sein kann, denn wenn bei meinen Eltern mal besetzt ist, dann IST besetzt und nicht "...vorübergehend nicht erreichbar..."


 *edit* nur um sicherzugehen hab ich auch mal die Faxnummer meiner Eltern angerufen, auch da die gleiche Meldung


----------



## mrfloppy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Ne scheint ein Leitungsfehler zu sein. Einbeinig heißt das von den beiden genutzten Adern nurnoch eine durchkommt. Dann kann es sein das DSL noch läuft aber Telefonie keine Chance . DSL sollte man dann sehen. Dann würde der wie ein Sack Nüsse laufen und die Dämpfung im up sowie down sehr hoch


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Okay, ich war dann heute nochmal bei meinen Eltern, Telefonat mit dem Support und eine weitere Ferndiagnose: da liegt wohl eine Fremdspannung auf der Leitung, morgen kommt ein Techniker vorbei und wird das Problem vermutlich dann außerhalb des Hauses lösen. Evlt. hat ein Nachbar ne neue Leitung bekommen, und dabei wurde was falsch gemacht...


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Verf#!&/" Telekom, der besch#!&/§ Techniker war offenbar nicht da, und Netcologne kann nichts machen außer auf Meldung der Telekom warten  - so kann man die Konkurrenz natürlich auch bluten lassen...


----------



## mrfloppy (24. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

So schaut es aus.  Netcologne muß da erstmal abwarten was die melden.  Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht gerechtfertigt.  Ob der was gemacht hat oder nicht.  Oft wird gemeldet das gerechtfertigt ist aber nichts gemacht.  Dann geht das an PTI und netcologne und auch der Kunde weiß garnichts davon


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> So schaut es aus. Netcologne muß da erstmal abwarten was die melden. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht gerechtfertigt. Ob der was gemacht hat oder nicht. Oft wird gemeldet das gerechtfertigt ist aber nichts gemacht. Dann geht das an PTI und netcologne und auch der Kunde weiß garnichts davon



Was ist PTI? ^^   Heute war btw wieder keiner da bzw. meine Eltern haben zumindest keinen Besuch bekommen, und das Telefon geht weiterhin nicht. Hab inzwischen schon bei netcologne angerufen: es kann sein, dass die heute Abend noch eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Zumindest ist jetzt erst mal ne kostenlose Weiterleitung auf das Handy meiner Mutter eingerichtet worden, und der Supporter hat von sich auch sofort eine Entschädigung für die Ausfallzeit in Aussicht gestellt.


----------



## mrfloppy (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Ist die baukolonne  .  Ich glaub dtag ist der Fehler bekannt und es erfolgt keine Rückmeldung und daher erscheint da auch niemand


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ist die baukolonne  . Ich glaub dtag ist der Fehler bekannt und es erfolgt keine Rückmeldung und daher erscheint da auch niemand



okay - netcologne hatte mir allerdings gesagt, dass die auf jeden Fall Rückmeldung bekommen, auch  falls ein Bautrupp ausrücken muss. Bis jetzt aber noch keine Meldung... mal schauen, was da jetzt draus wird.


----------



## mrfloppy (25. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Nicht zwingend.  Oft trudelt bei netcologne auch nur die Rückmeldung ein störungsmeldung gerechtfertigt ohne weitere Angaben.  D. H.  Für netcologne dann schwer einzuschätzen was überhaupt Sache ist. Da müsste wahrscheinlich das faultmanagment ( störungszentrale nicht der netsupport) explizit bei dtag anfragen was nun Sache ist


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. Oft trudelt bei netcologne auch nur die Rückmeldung ein störungsmeldung gerechtfertigt ohne weitere Angaben. D. H. Für netcologne dann schwer einzuschätzen was überhaupt Sache ist. Da müsste wahrscheinlich das faultmanagment ( störungszentrale nicht der netsupport) explizit bei dtag anfragen was nun Sache ist



okay, aber die haben halt bisher offenbar GAR keine Rückmeldung....   und ich habe von Anfang an die Hotline und dort als Anliegen "Störung" genommen, KEINEN Netsupport


----------



## mrfloppy (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Du landest trotzdem beim netsupport   das faultmanagment ist nur intern.  Also für weitere Prüfungen und die eigenen Techniker die unterwegs sind


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Du landest trotzdem beim netsupport  das faultmanagment ist nur intern. Also für weitere Prüfungen und die eigenen Techniker die unterwegs sind



ach so, okay. 

 Aktueller Stand: neuer Termin für Montag, Fremdspannung auf der Leitung beträgt 100 Volt


----------



## mrfloppy (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Joah wird mit Sicherheit paralleler ISDN Anschluß drauf geschaltet worden sein


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Joah wird mit Sicherheit paralleler ISDN Anschluß drauf geschaltet worden sein



Das heißt beim Neuanschluss eines Nachbarn oder so wurde was falsch gemacht? Das muss dann auf jeden Fall außerhalb des Hauses gewesen sein, denn es ist kein Mehrfamilienhaus.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Richtig,  oder kabelschaden.  Aber Schöne 100 Volt deuten auf einen parallelen isdn' er hin


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

So, heute vierter "Termin", immer noch nix, morgen fünfter Termin


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

 heute netcologne Techniker und morgen nochmal Telekom


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

Jetzt war ein Telekom-Techniker da, also sogar IM Haus - er will unten im Keller nichts gemessen haben, und an der Telefondose auch nichts. Und als er mit seinem "Apparat" dann telefonierte, ging es - er meinte, es muss der Router sein, der auch als "Wandler" für den ISDN-Anschluss dient, weil die Telefone selbst keine ISDN-Geräte und am Router angeschlossen sind (aber kein VoiP! ) . 

Jetzt hab ich noch mal alles am Splitter, NTBA und Router neu umgesteckt, und man kann raustelefonieren - rein geht aber nicht ODER es liegt an der Rufnummer-Weiterschaltung, dass die sich vorschaltet, aber die will Netcologne noch nicht abschalten, bevor die von der Telekom keine Meldung erhalten haben UND laut denen ist IMMER NOCH sehr wohl eine Fremdspannung da !!! Ich sag da echt nur noch: WTF !?!?!


----------



## mrfloppy (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

War mal ein netcologne Techniker selber vor Ort um Die reine Telekom Leitung zu messen?  Einmal apl offen messen,  einmal in der Kollokation auf machen und messen und man hat ganz schnell den Fehler wenn er so messbar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> War mal ein netcologne Techniker selber vor Ort um Die reine Telekom Leitung zu messen?  Einmal apl offen messen,  einmal in der Kollokation auf machen und messen und man hat ganz schnell den Fehler wenn er so messbar ist.


 
Freitag kommt einer. Siehe auch PN    Vorher hieß es halt, dass es auf jeden Fall was außerhalb des Hauses sei, keine Ahnung, ob man so was 100% sicher sagen kann per Ferndiagnose... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was könnte los sein: Festnetz (IDSN) geht nicht, Internet aber schon?*

So, ENDLICH geht es wieder - Freitag Bestätigung durch den Netcologne-Techniker, dass der Telekom-Fritze nicht richtig lag, dass die Leitung keinen Fehler habe. Samstag nochmal Telekom-Termin, die das dann bestigten, Montag dann Info von netcologne, dass heute ein Telekom-Bautrupp käme, heute haben die dann in einem Schacht ca 100m entfernt Wasser festgestellt inkl. einer nicht optimalen Kabelabdichtung. Das wurde nun vorerst geflickt, ich vermute mal mit Dichtungsband oder so. Es wird später dann noch ein komplett neues Kabel dort eingebaut, was aber nur eine kurze Sache sein soll. Doof: für den heutigen Termin wurde KEIN Zeitfenster genannt, somit auch NICHT gesagt, dass evlt einer bei meinen Eltern klingeln würde, was die aber doch taten. Wenn also meine Eltern gar nicht da gewesen wären => ARRGH!! 

*Was aber heute sehr sehr seltsam wa*r: ich rief dann netcologne an wegen der Rufumleitung, dass man die wieder rausnimmt - da meinte der, die sei schon rausgenommen, das hätte wohl der Telekom-Techniker gemacht ^^  Wie soll das gehen? Ich dachte, nur NC sei dafür zuständig? Der von NC meinte dann, dass bei denen keine Umleitung mehr aktiv sei, aber bei Anruf auf die Nummer meiner Eltern klingelte dann trotzdem das Handy. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nach mehreren Minuten, da musss im Router was umgestellt sein - weder ich noch meine Eltern haben den aber jemals angerührt für so was. Ich legte dann auf,ging ins Routermenü: da war eine Weiterleitung, die niemand von uns eingetragen hatte, UND die war NICHT aktiv (kein Häkchen bei "aktiv" ) - als ich die im Menü dann löschte, ging das Telefon endlich wieder normal.

Wie kann aber denn eine Rumumleitung in den Router kommen? ^^  kann ein Techniker das evlt. mit irgendeinem Gerät gemacht haben (ich war nur beim ersten Telekom-Fritzen mit dabei) ?


ps: so 80% der NC-Supporter sind echt "helle Burschen" und wirken "wach" und hilfsbereit, aber 20% scheinen echt dem Doof sein Sohn zu sein oder keinen Bock, so RICHTIGE klassische "Schnarchnasen" - so einen hatte ich da auch wegen der Rufumleitung, da war auch mal 30 Sek GAR nix zu hören, wo man nicht mal wusste, ob der noch dran ist und ob der überhaupt verstanden hat, worum es geht. Als ich dann nochmal anrief, als das Telefon wieder ging, hatte ich das totale gegenteil: freundlich, kommunikativ, "das freut mich, dass es wieder geht" usw.


----------

